
Hackers shouldn’t build software - jrom
https://medium.com/cosaas/hackers-shouldnt-build-software-22305a572f85#.e5tgf94ez
======
dragonbonheur
That's one of those posts that should have a better, non-controversial, non-
confrontational title. The title does not reflect the (great) content at all.

~~~
jrom
Hello, author here. I agree the title might be a bit controversial but in my
opinion, it should reflect the fact that hackers should be doing something
beyond building software. An impact a hacker has when doing the other things
discussed in the article is way-way bigger.

~~~
dragonbonheur
So maybe, "Hackers don't just write software - they solve problems".

